# What's your top 3 video games of all time?



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Like your favourite video games, in terms of how much enjoyment you got out of them at the time regardless of how old they are and why? Mine is:

1. Resident evil (playstation 1) the best game ever it had everything a creepy setting, good graphics for the time, action, was scary as hell and you got to use your brain and solve lots of puzzles.

2. Doom 2 - the first was a classic but the 2nd went a lot further. It really was groundbreaking at the time it came out, the best thing about this game - the mindless violence!

3. Burnout Paradise - the ultimate box (PC) - so addictive and fun i've never played a racing game that gets my adrenaline going like that one did. So much more fun than just racing round some racetrack a lot of variety of challenges and the open world city is quite big. That game kept me sane during a long stretch of unemployment.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

System Shock 2 (PC)
Conker's Bad Fur Day (N64)
Half-Life (Ps2)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

3) Kingdom Hearts. First game to really make me deeply feel for the characters, and a bad example for license games, in that it's awesome.
2) Resident Evil 2. First game I bought and the first game where I was really into the story. Scary fun for my 11 year old self.
1) Chrono Trigger. Just my favorite game. So many elements to this game. So many endings. You can carry over your levels and ultimate weapons and armor through to your next play through to get the next endings... It's an RPG fan's dream game.


Honorable mentions: 

5) Twisted Metal 2. First game that showed me that not all games have to follow a forumula to be incredibly fun.

4) Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver. Deep, deep story. Vampires. Vampire hunters. Wraiths. Demons. Fallen angels. Magic. Time Travel. Epic voice acting and a thoughtful story.


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

1.) Chrono Cross, 2.) Suikoden I-V +tierkries, 3.) Dance-Dance Revolution XD


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Systemshock 2.

Morrowind.

Super Metroid.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Arcanum
Morrowind
Star Ocean: Till The End of Time

Honorable mentions to FFX, Fallout 2 and Bayonetta.......


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Shadowman 64
Duke Nukem: Zero Hour
Perfect Dark

Nintendo 64 was the best console. Nothing from the PS3 or and Xbox 360 would even make my top 20. I don't even want any next gen consoles. I think I am just done with console gaming. RIP N64


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

Legend of Dragoon (playstation)

Counter-Strike Source (PC)

Final Fantasy XI (PC)


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

joked35 said:


> Shadowman 64
> Duke Nukem: Zero Hour
> Perfect Dark
> 
> Nintendo 64 was the best console. Nothing from the PS3 or and Xbox 360 would even make my top 20. I'm don't even want any next gen consoles. I think I am just done with console gaming. RIP N64


Omg! i totally forgot about perfect dark! I never played a game with such an innovative multi-player before. It was wildly entertaining to play as one of the bad guys in the story missions against your friends.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Damn I miss that game so much. I used to just play the villa level over and over and over and over again. That was my dream home when I was a kid XD.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

joked35 said:


> Damn I miss that game so much. I used to just play the villa level over and over and over and over again. That was my dream home when I was a kid XD.


lol my friend and i would put all the bots except one, on one of the easiest AI difficulty's on our team then, put one on the highest against us. It was hilarious, as soon as you'd spawn there would be this massive mob run past you then they'd all die in a matter of seconds. I loved the weapons to. Was it the laptop gun that had a secondary were you throw it on the wall and it became a turret? I loved that gun.....


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

1. Final Fantasy 6 (FF3 in North America)
2. Final Fantasy X
3. All the Civilization games


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Agent 007 Everything or Nothing

Agent007 Agent under fire

Madden NFL.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

*Final Fantasy VI* - Favorite game of all-time. Nothing will ever surpass it in my eyes.

*Mega Man II* - This is the game that made me truly love video games. everything about this game is just about perfect. And dat soundtrack!
*
Chrono Trigger* - Another Square Soft masterpiece. The time-travel element + multiple endings = win


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

1. Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne
2. Mother 2 and 3 (love both equally)
3. The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Glue said:


> 2. Mother 2 and 3 (love both equally)
> 3. The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past


All 3 of those games are in my top 10. It's a shame more people don't know about the awesomeness that is the Mother series.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Daveyboy said:


> Duke Nukem... or maybe 007 Goldeneye... Nintendo 64
> COD MW2...xbox
> Black Ops Zombies....xbox


007 def that was a real classic


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

gears of war 3
borderlands 2
bioshock


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

joked35 said:


> Shadowman 64
> Duke Nukem: Zero Hour
> Perfect Dark
> 
> Nintendo 64 was the best console. Nothing from the PS3 or and Xbox 360 would even make my top 20. I don't even want any next gen consoles. I think I am just done with console gaming. RIP N64


Yeah n64 really was a badass console, ever play mario kart? That was probably the most fun multiplayer game ever to play with your mates.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Mario 64 or F-Zero on N64

Fallout 3

Assasin's Creed IV


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm a complete sucker for the last two Fallout games and the entire Elder Scrolls Series. And all the Bioshock games.... I can't pick three :'(


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

In descending order:


Star Control 2

Yoshi's Island

Fire Emblem: Awakening


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Silent Hill 3
Resident Evil: Outbreak
Final Fantasy 9


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Uncharted... Excellent story.

Wolfenstein 3D... I remember buying a SoundBlaster Pro just to hear better voices than through the cheesy PC speaker.

MLB: The Show. Gets better every year.

(Fourth would be the Strongholds... I love medieval stuff and castles, but it didn't make top 3  )


----------



## Gizamalukeix (Sep 16, 2012)

Final Fantasy IX (PS1)
Resident Evil remake (GC)
Final Fantasy X (PS2)


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Duke Nukem 3D > First LAN multiplayer game I played.
Heroes of Might and Magic 3.
Civ 3.


----------



## Chaotic Nerd (Dec 20, 2013)

It would be tough to choose.... Final Fantasy 6. Suikoden 2, Earthbound, A link to the Past, and just to throw something a little more modern Lost Odyssey are all games very dear to my heart. ...theres a lot more but those are the ones most likely completing to get in the top 3


----------



## davidc (Nov 20, 2008)

Final Fantasy 6, Killer 7, and System Shock 2.


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

Well I tried doing it with just the games in the room but there are soooooo many great games that I have some of the happiest memorys playing that choseing 3 is impossible.:flush


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh god. And it's not even like I have a long list but there's some close ones. I guess... Based on play time among other things:

1. Oblivion
2. All the Sims games
3. Spyro The Dragon

but that leaves no room for Medievil and other stuff. Actually scatch The Sims, Medievil was amazing. The Sims is a great time sink but it's not the same.

In case anyone gets confused I'm not talking about the total war game


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

1) Guilty Gear XX
2) Super Smash Bros Meele
3) fallout 3


----------



## dead24 (Sep 24, 2011)

1)Final Fantasy IX - I was just so immersed in this game. Love the whole setting and characters.
2)Chrono Cross - I loved the soundtrack it's so peaceful. I used to wish I could live in this world.
3)Final Fantasy VIII - First final fantasy I've played. I actually wasn't in to it until I found out you can summon creatures. so cool!

I'm not even a super fan of rpgs I'm more of into fps/third person action-adventure type of games. Psone days were the most fun times where I just enjoyed most of the games that came out maybe because I was just a kid and didn't have too much anxiety.

honorable mentions:
Fallout 3
God of War series
Uncharted series
Batman Arkham series
Splinter Cell:Conviction
Bioshock-i love setting traps for big daddies


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

1. The Hobbit (PS2) Purely for nostalgia. :b

2. GTA V

3. Far Cry 3

Also Crash and Spyro. Crash on the Playstation, and Spyro on GBA. Never liked playing it on the PS.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Metal Gear Solid 3
Demons Souls
Red Dead Redemption

Its actually hard to separate your favorite from your most played.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Way too many favourites, but 3 favourites that stick out for me:

Majora's Mask: Just an excellent game and ahead of its time. I haven't seen too many games since then that have made such an engaging world.

Resident Evil (GC remake): RE4 used to be my favourite, but this one edges it out slightly. 

Perfect Dark: This game proves you don't need 8 GB of RAM to create an excellent, engaging shooter.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Id have a really hard time picking my favorites.. Im real picky when it comes to games and Ive enjoyed different games in different ways. Ill try not to think too hard though....

1. Assassins Creed 2. This game made me fall in love with the series. The music, mood, setting, and plot were just so captivating. It really drew me in and Ive been a huge fan of the franchise since.
2. Fallout 3. I got really into the story and setting and spent a loooong time playing and replaying it. I dont really know why I liked this game so much, I just did.
3. Crash Bandicoot 2. God I love this game. So much freakin nostalgia. I couldnt tell you how many times I replayed all the levels as a kid. I actually still have it and my PS1.

Those 3 have probably impacted me the most. I also need to mention Sonic Unleashed, Oddworld: Abes Exoddus, Fable 2, and The original Sims games. I grew up playing some of these and they are all _really _special to me. Im probably just weird though. :stu


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

final fantasy 10
midnight club up to dub edition 
age of mythology/ Warcraft 3 frozen throne


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

World of warcraft
Final fantasy 7
Zelda OOT


----------



## Devon91 (Jul 21, 2013)

Telltales the Walking Dead
Vice City
and even though I doubt play it no more World of Wacraft


----------



## ThePainkiller (Jan 15, 2014)

I have lots of favorites, if I had to choose it be in this order.
1. Super Metroid - Man I had a blast with this game. I got it on the virtual console and would play it all the time. I remember waking up at 3 in the morning and then playing this game till morning haha. Easily my all-time favorite game.
2. Zelda Ocarina of Time - This game is a timeless classic, OOT has everything a great game should have: A great story, great gameplay, and a great soundtrack. Deserves all the fame it gets. 
3. God of War III - One of two games I got a PS3 for. I just love the mindless violence in this game and Kratos is just a badass character.
My honorable mentions would be The Last of Us and Smash Bros. Brawl.


----------



## LetsBeReal (Jan 20, 2014)

You asked an awesome question. I've gotta chime in on this.

1. NARC (arcade)
2. Super Mario Bros. 3 (NES)
3. Metal Gear Solid (original ps1 ver.)

Given a bit more since I feel awful for leaving these out:

Streets of Rage (SNES)
Mortal Kombat II (SNES)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Charmander said:


> 1. The Hobbit (PS2) Purely for nostalgia. :b
> 
> 2. GTA V
> 
> ...


:O noooo. This is blasphemy.  I agree with Crash though.


----------



## Depression (Jul 23, 2013)

1. System Shock 2 (PC)
2. Metal Gear Solid: Tactical Espionage Action (PSone)
3. Star Wars: Battlefront 2 (PC)

Battlefront is the only shooter game I still enjoy playing after 9 years. All kinds of stupid CoD clones like Battlefield (after 2142, 2142 was the last good BF) only last 3 months max for me


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

world of warcraft is all i play these days.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

I hate questions like these, since I find it very hard to pick just a select few games, but SOME of my 3 favourite games of all time would be (in no particular order):

1. Pikmin 2 - Improved upon the first game in every single way, and to this day, I've never played a game quite like Pikmin before. It's innovative, fun, charming and it involves strategy. Pikmin 3 was great, but compared to the second game, it felt too short (took me 14 hours to 100% complete the game, still much longer than the first game at least).

2. Skyrim - Probably going to be a popular answer, but there you go... I've spent literally hundreds of hours on this game, and I very rarely get so addicted to games, no matter how good they are. It's not perfect and being a Bethesda game, I've experienced numerous glitches (some of which were game-breaking), but it's still an amazing game nonetheless.

3. Persona 4 - Best Shin Megami Tensei game I've ever played, and one of the best JRPGs I've ever played. Period.
I've never been able to relate so much to the characters in a game before, and I rarely get attached to video-game characters, this is one of the few games where I did.

*Honourable Mentions*

Bioshock - One of the most memorable stories in a video game, not to mention that the characters and setting were awesome as well. Admittedly the combat wasn't really any different from any other FPS though, and it sometimes got a bit tedious/repetitive, which is what prevents me from putting this in my top 3.

Silent Hill 2 - Short game that only took me 5 hours to complete on my first playthrough, but that doesn't prevent this game from being great. Silent Hill is (or was) one of the best horror video game series to have ever been released, in my opinion. The atmosphere is perfect, the monsters are actually pretty damn disturbing and the symbolism behind the monsters is great as well.
Silent Hill 2 is my favourite in the series for several reasons, but mainly for the fact *SPOILER* that it's one of those horror stories where the protagonist turns out to be the monster himself, those are some of the best horror tales.

Some other honourable mentions are Dark Souls, Dishonored, Metal Gear Solid and the Witcher (can't be bothered to write mini-reviews for all of these, lol).

...Man, that turned out a lot longer than I intended it to be.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

1. Borderlands 2
2. Spyro 2: Riptos Rage
3. Left 4 Dead 2

Others:

Mass Effect 2
Skyrim
Fallout: New Vegas
Borderlands 1


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Salvador Dali said:


> 3. Persona 4 - Best Shin Megami Tensei game I've ever played, and one of the best JRPGs I've ever played. Period.
> I've never been able to relate so much to the characters in a game before, and I rarely get attached to video-game characters, this is one of the few games where I did.


I have always been intrigued by the Persona/Shin Megami Tensei series but I've never played any of them. I love JRPG's though and (for the most part) I love the Final Fantasy series. Are they at all similar to FF games?


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Thedood said:


> I have always been intrigued by the Persona/Shin Megami Tensei series but I've never played any of them. I love JRPG's though and (for the most part) I love the Final Fantasy series. Are they at all similar to FF games?


Yeah, the gameplay is pretty similar to FF. You have a maximum of four characters in your team, the combat is turn-based, you earn EXP and level up, etc.

I haven't played too many FF games actually, but the first time I played Final Fantasy 3, it reminded me of Dragon Quest and Shin Megami Tensei, gameplay-wise.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Salvador Dali said:


> Yeah, the gameplay is pretty similar to FF. You have a maximum of four characters in your team, the combat is turn-based, you earn EXP and level up, etc.
> 
> I haven't played too many FF games actually, but the first time I played Final Fantasy 3, it reminded me of Dragon Quest and Shin Megami Tensei, gameplay-wise.


That sounds awesome. Thanks for the info. I'll definitely check it out. I have the first two persona games on my Playstation emulator. (I think 3 and 4 are for the PS2)


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

1-Chrono Trigger: such a classic of both style and essence, if only it had been a little more difficult and balanced.

2-Civilization IV: hours upon hours of creating my own tale of an empire, rivalries, betrayals and vengeance. Half the fun for me was imagining a story that followed the gameplay results of that particular playthrough.

3-Faster Than Light: the little indie that could. Few games really grab me nowadays but this one just keeps doing it. I can't wait for the expansion.

Also, an honorable mention to Legend of Legaia. While probably considered average, for me it just embodies the old school, massive, epic JRPG feeling from my childhood.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

1. Mass Effect 2 - My favourite game ever. I love everything about it. I've completed it 12 times. Shepard is the man!

2. Final Fantasy X - The first game I played that made me cry. I have never cared about characters in a game as much as I did in this. The feels.

3. The Last of Us - Second best game of last generation. Brilliant story. Ellie is bad *** for her age. Can't wait for the DLC in a couple weeks.


Honourable mentions to Mass Effect 3, Uncharted 2, GTA V, Tales of Xilla, Mario Kart Wii, Zelda: OOT, Smash Bros Melee, Pokemon, Crash, Spyro, Kingdom Hearts, Sonic 2 and Mario Bros. 3.

Too much. I'll stop.


----------



## nooneknowsmyname (Feb 4, 2013)

1. GTA V (Really all GTAs are awesome, especially with GTA IV on PC with graphic mods)
2. Team Fortress 2
3. Hearthstone

Random runner ups: Half Life 2, Counter Strike: Global Offensive, Final Fantasy VII

Half Life had the most amazing story ever, but was a bit repetitive and boring in some parts. Same goes for Final Fantasy.


----------



## Icestorm (Mar 17, 2012)

1. Ratchet & Clank - Nothing will ever top this for me. So many great childhood memories playing this game. 2 and 3 are better technically, but this one holds a lot more nostalgia value for me.
2. Jak & Daxter: The Precursor Legacy - A game that I'll always hold close to my heart. One of the first games I ever played, and the platforming was just so much freaking fun. I never could get into the later entries though, as they kinda lost that platforming edge I loved in this one.
3. Final Fantasy VIII - Controversial entry to the FF franchise, I know, but personally I freaking love it to pieces. I connected with the cast so much. I must have watched that ending about 100 times now. And I actually really enjoyed the Junction system. Plus, I like card games, so it was cool to have the Triple Triad mini-game in there.

Honorable mentions go to: Grim Fandango, Dangan Ronpa 2, 999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors, Heavy Rain, Timesplitters Future Perfect and Valkyria Chronicles.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

In no particular Order, 

Minecraft, Sonic 2, Skyrim.


----------



## albumplush (Oct 11, 2013)

All the pokemon games, even the ones on game boy color, 
Zelda twilight princess,
And... Either skyrim or halo 4, I dunno


----------



## albumplush (Oct 11, 2013)

Crap! How could I forget minecraft... Such a difficult question, gosh danget, albeit a good one.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Super Street Fight 2
Doom
Half-Life 2 (and all its mods)

.....
Honorable mention to personal favorites
Duke Nuke 3D
Defenders
Super Mario Bros


----------



## soulstorm (Jan 5, 2012)

I. Final Fantasy VII
2. Final Fantasy III
3. Jagged Alliance 2


----------



## TheLoneRanger (Jan 17, 2014)

1. Serious Sam TFE, TSE, 2, 3
2. Doom 1, 2, 3
3. Quake 1, 2, 4


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

1. Final Fantasy IX
2. Kingdom Hearts - can't decide between 1 and Birth by Sleep
3. Ratchet and Clank Up Your Arsenal

Jak 3, FF12, Shadow of the Colossus, and Banjo Tooie all almost swapped out for #3


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

1. World of Warcraft, I don't play anymore but i had insanely fun in it from Vanilla to early Cata. Got over 500 Days played.
2. Counter strike 1.6. The first game that got me into Online Gaming.
3. Battlefield 3.


----------



## CyclingSoPhob (Apr 8, 2008)

1. Half Life 2 - Currently playing natively on Linux.
2. Original Halo.
3. Can't think of a third one.

Not a total gaming geek but do play occasionally.


----------



## CRAZYHeart (Jan 8, 2015)

half life 
c.s 1.6
the lord of the rings, the battle for middle earth


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

1.Soul Reaver
2.The Void
3.Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

1 - Spyro 2
2 - Halo:CE
3 - Timesplitters 2


----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

1. Yakuza 3
2. Metal Gear Solid 3
3. Persona 4


----------



## noconfidenceguy (Dec 16, 2013)

1. Demon's Souls
2. Chrono Trigger
3. South Park Stick of Truth


----------



## RainboWater (Jan 3, 2015)

1. Super Mario 64
2. Mass Effect 2
3. Bioshock

I put this list together in like 5 seconds, so I might have another game that should be on this list that didn't cross my mind


----------



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

Sonic Heroes
Battle for Bikini Bottom
Tekken Tag Tournament 2


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

Dark Souls
Half Life 2
Mass Effect 2


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Gears of War 1
Gears of War 2
Gears of War 3

Jk, I hate those games.



BabyBlueGamer said:


> ...*Battle for Bikini Bottom*...


You're a legend for this one, that was a great game._ The nostalgia._


----------



## Improbable (Jan 1, 2015)

Chrono Trigger
Final Fantasy IX
The World Ends With You

I like Dragon Quest VIII and Persona 4 Golden just as much as those though.


----------



## dezza (Dec 30, 2012)

Ninja Gaiden black
Onimusha 2
Final Fantasy X

Sorry I need to add in Resident Evil 4 (it just can't be helped)


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Earthbound
Psychonauts
Katamari Damacy


----------



## MylesB93 (Feb 25, 2014)

Kingdom Hearts 1
Metroid Prime 1
LoZ: Skyward Sword


----------



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

Zone said:


> Gears of War 1
> Gears of War 2
> Gears of War 3
> 
> ...


Thank you I'm honored :blush Battle for Bikini Bottom wins cause it was the hardest game for me ever :b


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

LoZ OoT.
Civilization 5
Final Fantasy VIII


----------



## moonglum (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Secret of Mana : I think it's the first game that have been blowing my mind this way. I mean, I already loved video games, but I never knew how much you could feel in a game until I've played SoM. Not to mention that in Europe we had very few console RPG before that.
The soundtrack is wonderful too, and I still listen to it. The story can seems a little childish but it always meant a lot to me. SoM is a journey that I will never forget. And the sequel is pretty awesome too.

2. Dragon Quest : The whole series... I don't know which I would choose. Maybe Dragon Quest IV, because I love the characters in it. But, I can't really choose one, they all giving me the same enjoyment. When I play a Dragon Quest, I feel like I'm home, with a cozy blanket... uh... I guess it sound ankward 

3. Super Castlevania IV : I loved the first games in the series but when this one came out, it totally hook me up. I always had a thing for classic monsters, and adventuring through Dracula's castle, whipping everything in sight, was a blast. To this day it's still a really great platformer.

That's it I think for my top 3. But there's so much games that could have been here too (Final Fantasy IV, VI, VII, Phantasy Star Series, Mother series...)


----------



## H i (Nov 23, 2013)

Diablo 2

Guild wars (gvg monthly automated tournaments) *dead now*

Half life 2 (mods such as plan of attack, dystopia, zombie panic source, garry's mod, fistful of frags) most of these mods died or became their own official game.


----------



## matt355 (Jan 13, 2015)

Goldeneye 007 n64 
Metal gear solid series (cant choose 1 so all of them lol)
ToMB raider 2


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Easy.

1) Baldur's Gate 2 - Shadows Of Amn with Throne of Bhaal expansion
2) Planescape: Torment
3) Mass Effect 2


----------



## Allenoir (Dec 17, 2014)

1. Chrono Trigger
2. Final Fantasy Tactics
3. Fire Emblem (series) I can't just choose one

Honorable Mentions: Pokemon Blue, Digimon World 2, Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time, Haunting Ground, Resident Evil 2, Pokemon Gold, Super Smash Bros 64, Sonic Adventure Battle 2, Suikoden Tactics.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

1. World of Warcraft
2. Pokemon 
3. Fire Emblem


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Metalunatic said:


> Easy.
> 
> 1) Baldur's Gate 2 - Shadows Of Amn with Throne of Bhaal expansion
> 2) Planescape: Torment
> 3) Mass Effect 2


Great taste, bruh! IMO Mass Effect 1 was the better game, but that's because I'm a story ***** and the first definitely had the better one.

1) Baldur's Gate 2 - Shadows of Amn
2) Shadowman (N64)
3) erm...so many games made a massive impression on me...I'll have to go with the one that started it all:










Honorable mentions:
Dark Souls
Mass Effect
Quake/Quake 2 (Quake 2 CTF...the greatest)
Half-Life/Team Fortress Classic
Super Mario 64/Ocarina of Time/Goldeneye/Perfect Dark
Ninja Gaiden (Xbox)
Sacrifice (the most criminally overlooked game ever made)


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

rymo said:


> Great taste, bruh! IMO Mass Effect 1 was the better game, but that's because I'm a story ***** and the first definitely had the better one.
> 
> 1) Baldur's Gate 2 - Shadows of Amn
> 2) Shadowman (N64)
> 3) erm...so many games made a massive impression on me...I'll have to go with the one that started it all:


Thanks, and likewise! Yeah I loved the story in ME1 myself. However, i'm just not a fan of the whole bland planet exploring in the Mako, gathering all the minerals and doing all the side quests, and since i'm an obsessive compulsive completionist... Let's say I'm glad they removed the Mako in ME2. :lol Doom was one of the very first games I ever played when I was like 11 or so on my Pentium 2 I had won at school. Brings back memories. I spent weeks playing the sequel too. I've never really gotten into the third Doom though.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

3- Age of Empires 2 (PC)
2- Rome Total War (PC)
1- Portal 2 (PC)


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

1. The Last of Us
2. Rome Total War
3. Dragon Age: Origins


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

rymo said:


> Sacrifice (the most criminally overlooked game ever made)


Great game 

You are low on mana... :b


----------



## HarrySachz (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh, this is tough. I'm going to list two different lists: One with the factor of nostalgia considered, and one without nostalgia, based on pure enjoyment:

With nostalgia:

1) Dragon Age: Origins
2) Final Fantasy IV
3) Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time

Based purely on enjoyment:

1) Dragon Age: Origins
2) Final Fantasy XII
3) Resident Evil CODE: Veronica

RECV could easily have been replaced by the remake of the original, but I think I slightly prefer CV's story. Also, Dragon Age: Inquisition very well might replace Origins in that second list soon enough.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Not sure but Geometry Wars is one of them.


----------

